# HIV Rapid test



## Deleted member 1505 (Mar 1, 2010)

Okay so I'm not sure if this is currently available in every state, but I wanted to let y'all know that there is a new HIV rapid test (the results are available in 10 minutes) at planned parenthood.

I think this is great for us travelers, because it usually takes 2 weeks to get the results in which is not at all practical for those of us who are always on the move.

Now like I said, I am not sure if the availability or cost differs from state to state (I'm currently in CA and I got it for free) but I thought this information was worth sharing.


Cheers.


----------



## veraladd (Mar 1, 2010)

thats awesome to know!


----------



## JungleBoots (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah my school has been sponsoring a red cross Aids testing van that visits the campus once a semester. I took the test in november and it only took 15 minutes. the pricker didnt even hurt it was really awesome. i also got a syphillis test but that took a few weeks, but i never checked back to see my results. i really just took the tests to take them both were totally free.

not sure how anyone outside of students could get a free test, but it would seem like free clinics might have the same tests for cheap if not free. I mean its not very expensive looking equiptment. little plastic tab, a q-tip, and some funky chemicals.


----------



## carlylanea (Mar 2, 2010)

At the planned parenthood near me, it's 50 bucks. How lame, lol. I think all std testing SHOULD be free.


----------



## finn (Mar 2, 2010)

I will give blood from time to time, so it's either spend some money or give some blood. It's not rapid by any definition, but they do check up on all sorts of stuff, blood iron, HIV, etc. The only thing annoying about them is how they insist that you stay put after you give a pint of blood, but I'll just jump off and go.


----------



## carlylanea (Mar 2, 2010)

I've tried giving blood, but the first time my iron was too low, and the second time, my blood pressure was too high!


----------



## veggieguy12 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm betting that in most states, you can find free testing service.
In Seattle, they will test - for free, though they appreciate donations, which are not at all necessary - for HIV, Gonorrhea, Chlamydia, and Syphilis. And for $25 or maybe only $15, you can get tested for Herpes, with a distinction between Simplex 1 (oral, "cold sores") or Simplex 2 (genital STI).
Here's the location, it is no longer under construction as shown here.


----------



## finn (Mar 3, 2010)

carlylanea said:


> I've tried giving blood, but the first time my iron was too low, and the second time, my blood pressure was too high!



Donating blood requires you to not be too nervous around medical stuff, first few times I tried to give blood, my heart would race too much or my temperature would go up. Basically you have to stop your unconscious side from sabotaging you. I haven't given blood in a while... maybe it's about time for me to donate again...


----------



## Veil of reality (Mar 4, 2010)

Tip: When you get tested do it ANONYMOUSLY.

I was at the docs for something unrelated and I told him I wanted to get tested and figured if he ordered it...it'd be free though my insurance, right? Cool.

He paused for like 30 seconds and finally said: Can I tell you something off the record? You really don't want any insurance company or anyone else to know you even want to have an hiv test. Pay to have it done on your own and don't give them your real information.

Here I am just trying to be responsible.

Employers already check your credit score before they hire you.

I wonder how long it will be before they will want to check your medical history?

My employer just started a "wellness program" where they demand to weigh you, take blood, check your cholesterol, and give you a questionnaire asking if you wear a seatbelt, ride motorcycles, smoke, drink, etc. 

Seems to me they are looking to eliminate people they consider "risky."

I work for a bank...not the NSA or FBI...you know? What a crock of shit.

Peace.


----------

